# Ryobi RE1200 Router spring removal



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi All,

I have a Ryobi RE1200 Plunge router mounted to a Ryobi Router Table.
Does anyone here know how to remove the springs from the router.

The router works well with the table except the springs make height adjustments a pain.I want to remove th springs and make my own height adjusting mechanism for it.

I tried removing the two allen(hex) key bolts in the base but I cant budge them.
any info or advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


Model: RE1200
Electronic speed control
6,35/8mm collect capacity


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

mmm, seems that removing the Allen(hex) screws at the bottom of the base is the only way.
I might drill them out, but then im going to have to re-tap to fasten the base on.....


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

after some more more googling I have found a router that looks identical to the ryobi re1200 but its called a GMC R1200 1/2" Router.
strange.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

this may help

Router Workshop: Spring Removal

=========


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

I managed to get them out eventually(after stripping the entire router to pieces).
If anyone is intrested in a how to, i will do once i can post images.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bikeless said:


> I managed to get them out eventually(after stripping the entire router to pieces).
> If anyone is intrested in a how to, i will do once i can post images.


Hi Gary - That would probably an appreciated addition to the "Router Reference>Ryobi" section.


----------



## nrwiersma (Jul 9, 2012)

*How did you get it right?*

Hi,

I tried, got the hex screws out, but nothing after that. Can you tell me how you managed it?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

welcome to the forum, Nick.

Gary has not been back for 18 mths, but there is a chance someone else may be able to help you.


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

nrwiersma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried, got the hex screws out, but nothing after that. Can you tell me how you managed it?
> 
> ...


Hi Nick,

You cant remove the springs from the bottom"base".I removed the top plastic housing of the router and removed the springs from the top.it was quite a job but well worth it.

As mentioned i have not been around for a while but as circumstances have changed i am slowly getting back into my woodworking.

I will try get you some photos for tomorrow.

Cheers
Gary


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

ok, this wont be the best ever description and images, but it will get you on your way im sure.

image1 - the 1200 ryobi plunge router.

image 2 - Remove the four Screws that hold down the top cover and pry the top cover off.

imjage 3 - Remove the four Plastic "thingies" with a flat screwdriver.Under neath them are four screws which you need to loosen and Cut the Brown Wire "Yes Cut it"

image 4 - here you can see one of the screws that was hidden by the plastic "thingies"

image 5 - you can now lift up the entire casing and remove the springs.

If memory servers when you cut the Brown wire, you also eed to disconnect all wiring as well - push lugs, so you can life the cover enough to get the springs out.

Hope this helps.

any questions send me a pm.
cheers
Gary


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for that update, Gary. (and welcome back....)

I, for one, believe that the springs should be removed on any router set full time in a table


----------



## nrwiersma (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks very much for the reply. Will give this a try and see how it goes.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Werner van Zyl (Jan 27, 2021)

bikeless said:


> ok, this wont be the best ever description and images, but it will get you on your way im sure.
> 
> image1 - the 1200 ryobi plunge router.
> 
> ...



This worked perfectly. Found this forum after I had basically given up! Thank you! There will be much less cussing in my garage now!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Werner van Zyl


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Possible solution for some routers:

I have a MasterCraft (no-name or many-name) router that seemed to have no easy way to remove the springs. I locked the router in the up position. Lifted the rubber boot to expose the spring. Then unwound the spring off of the shaft. The hardest part is the first coil, after that it uncoiled quite easily by basically rotating the end that's free, kinda unscrewing it. I think that I could put them back in (they don't look damaged) but I plan on leaving this router in the table anyway.


----------

